# Salty



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

I bought frshwater salt by accident in the store i was wondering can i use it for saltwater?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

No, Uh-Uh.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

No. There is a difference.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

Could you explain what the difference is?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Sure.
While salt (NaCl) doesn't change in itself, there are many, many other elements and compounds that truly differentiate one salt from another.
For instance table salt is mostly NaCL with a little iodine in it. Aquarium salts usually are purer NaCl. Sea salts for reef tanks contain many, many other elements needed for marine life. So while they are all NaCl, its the extra "impurities" that make a huge difference.


----------



## vvolfe1 (Oct 9, 2006)

not trying to highjack thread but since table salt is ruled out, What is the best reef salt on the market? I've read a bunch on the different ones and was just wondering what some peoples opinions were on them.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

The best salt on the market would probably be Reef Crystals in my opinion. Although Red Sea Salt is up there.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

i have 6 sw tanks so ive tried a lot of different salt and i have to agree i think reef crystals is the best ive tried but definatly not the only good salt


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

How is the Instant Salt brand ?


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> The best salt on the market would probably be Reef Crystals in my opinion. Although Red Sea Salt is up there.


What makes one salt better than the other? I use seachem reef mix and i think its great. Ive heard seachem reef mix isnt so great, but i cant understand why. I mean it has good calcium,magnesium, bi/carbonates etc. content no phosphates.... why is it not a good choice?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

The levels of calcium, magnesium ect vary from brand to brand. The PH is also a determining factor.


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

levels of magnesium,calcium and the alkalinity are all raised in reef crystals compared to natural saltwater wich is good for corals and cuts down on additives,also reef crystals disolves the best with the least particles and film on the water.
ive use a few salts where i pour out the top 20% of the water when i see th nasty film on the top couple inches of water


----------

